# The Bob Seger litter



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pictures of the show puppies (most of em) from the Bob Seger litter! I'm excited to be repeating this breeding this fall!

Marcato's Turn the Page "Mikasa"


















Marcato's Katmandu "Ouzo"


















Marcato's Fire Inside "Moto" the emaciated puppy I took back


















Marcato's Shame on the Moon "London"


















Marcato's Neon Sky "Striker"


----------



## TiffaniA (Jul 5, 2013)

Are these off of a litter you produced? I was on the forum 6 or so years ago under a different name and I followed/talked to you a lot. All the puppies look great!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Aye, these puppies are from my first litter, born this past June


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

They're gorgeous!!!! Just beautiful beautiful puppies  How did the puppy get emaciated?  I really would like one of your puppies someday


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> They're gorgeous!!!! Just beautiful beautiful puppies  How did the puppy get emaciated?  I really would like one of your puppies someday


The emaciated puppy just wasn't cared for properly.

He has gained 20 pounds in the last month. Another 6-7 and he'll be right as rain. He leaves for his new home next month


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Xeph said:


> The emaciated puppy just wasn't cared for properly.
> 
> He has gained 20 pounds in the last month. Another 6-7 and he'll be right as rain. He leaves for his new home next month


 I'm glad that he's getting better and will be going to another home that will take proper care of him


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

There all stunning! Congrats on such a wonderfully produced litter Xeph!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow nice looking pups all around. For me the one in the mirror, that is one I would speak up for.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Moto was quite entranced with himself  He was wondering who that handsome guy is. I'm lucky I got him back.

Can't believe I have six puppies to manage for show careers x.x Moto is traveling with the stud dog owner down to Kentucky for some shows...who knows, maybe he'll come back with both majors under his belt LOL


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

You did this, Jackie <3 And I am so, so impressed and happy for you! Very exciting to hear that there'll be a repeat so soon, any plans to keep one back for you or the stud owner?

I still love that win photo of Mikasa, everyone looks great and that girl is going to be a star. That Ouzo though...WOW. He is GORGEOUS. Can't wait to see how he'll do after working with you on show etiquette. 

And London seriously is Wes 2.0, just look at that face.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They are lovely! You must be beside yourself with happiness and pride. I can't wait to see your next litter.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If only I could figure out who the sire of the next litter will be x.x


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

They are lovely! I'm glad Moto is doing well, he deserves a great home. Fortunately, he came from the sort of breeder we preach about- the kind who takes them back!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Updated pictures 

Ouzo









Moto









Mikasa









London









Striker









Mama Wes









Wes pre breeding. Look at the difference


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

The WHOLE litter is just turning out so fabulously. Gorgeous dogs, all of them!


----------

